# LOST <-- cool new tv series c4 july



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 9, 2005)

http://www.lostfan.co.uk/lost/index.htm

Having an american GF i have been able to watch her videos sent over from the states of 'Lost'. I am totally addicted to it. Maybe you bittorrenter's out there have already seen this. Lost is a series the premise of which is 40 odd people survive a plane crash on a tropial island. All incredibley photogenic, each episode is a combination of on island post crash sexual tension survival and flashbacks to the survivors former lives before they got on the plane. the twist is its a wierd supernatural scary island of mystery (think X-files). I find it utterly gripping! I believe its made by the same people who do Alias (its better). Highlights include a tree shaking monster going around eating people, scary radio messages, at least one explosion per episode, a new look of bedraggled yet fashionable island hair, merry from LOTR as an actually good brit character amongst other things. Actually the backstory on the character played by the bloke who plays merry from LOTR is a really funny episode. Anyway it appears its going to be on this July on C4 and i can confidently predict it being a HIT. I imagine no one will know what im on about and this thread will drop into deletion only for an identical one to appear some time in July.     anyway I like it.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jun 9, 2005)

My mother is addicted to this show as well!

I've not watched any of it yet, but she's got every episode recorded, i think i'll pop to hers next week and borrow them. 

You've made a compelling argument for the show!


----------



## vogonity (Jun 10, 2005)

Ah, so it's coming to Channel 4! I've read about this show - it looks very interesting! Looking forward to it - btw, any word on whether terrestrial's getting "The 4400"?


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jun 10, 2005)

Its a fun show.  It has a story on one level and another on a more esoteric level.  It has characters named "Rousseau" and "Locke" to give you a hint.  

... and I have a thing for blonde, bad boys.


----------



## Moggy (Jun 10, 2005)

Well, having downloaded the WHOLE thing (took me about a week), i had a massive 2 day binge this week and watched it all and all i can say, is that its fucking EXCELLENT!    Am now desperately waiting for the next series, which begins showing the states this september i think. Really, watch it. I was thinking about posting a thread about it, but everyone i've mentioned it to has absolutely no idea, didn't know they'd set a date for it over here yet. One of the creator's behind it is JJ Abrams who does Alias, so you can expect the usual ridiculous amount of cliff-hangers and clever plot twists.
Watch it


----------



## Moggy (Jun 10, 2005)

Oh yeah, and for a little random bit of information, the pilot episode for the show is the most expensive pilot ever made, weighing in at roughly $10 million to make


----------



## Structaural (Jun 10, 2005)

thsin!

it's pretty good if mildy annoying (cliff hanger wise). Made by Aussie's I think.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jun 10, 2005)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> thsin!
> 
> it's pretty good if mildy annoying (cliff hanger wise). Made by Aussie's I think.



How come only one character has an Aussie accent????


----------



## Structaural (Jun 10, 2005)

Yuwipi Woman said:
			
		

> How come only one character has an Aussie accent????



so they can sell it to the yanks, and they don't think they're all cockneys?


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jun 10, 2005)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> so they can sell it to the yanks, and they don't think they're all cockneys?



Hey!  We're not ALL knuckle draggers.  

I can tell the difference and I'm partially hearing impaired.


----------



## Structaural (Jun 10, 2005)

... around 10 people in New York asked where in Australia I was from. 

Still - not as bad as trying to get a glass of water in Brooklyn.


----------



## Structaural (Jun 10, 2005)

wrong thread


----------



## Moggy (Jun 11, 2005)

Yuwipi Woman said:
			
		

> How come only one character has an Aussie accent????



Well considering most of the characters in it aren't Australian, i think thats a fairly good bet


----------



## G. Fieendish (Jun 12, 2005)

_The Channel 4 ads for Lost series 1, to be shown soon, according to some apparently are going to be very surreal indeed..._
(The Cast in formal evening wear doing ballroom dancing, around the wrecked jet engine....?)  
Grimley


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jul 27, 2005)

August the tenth is it.. so there are 4 other threads about it... but mines the oldest!

I see my prediction was relativly accurate


----------



## jodal (Aug 3, 2005)

Watched the last episode of this last night and am happy to report that its the best action/thriller series since 24 and is imo better than watching Bauer and Co. 

Its a bit frustrating that it doesn't really answer all the questions that it raises however I'm not complaining because it means we get a second series which can only be a good thing.


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 3, 2005)

I preferred it to 24 as well.


----------



## Bunniverse (Aug 4, 2005)

LOST begins next Wednesday -    

Sooooo looking forwards as heard good things...


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 4, 2005)

I'm going to take great pleasue in spoiling it for everyone!


----------



## jodal (Aug 4, 2005)

kropotkin said:
			
		

> I preferred it to 24 as well.


 24 was no doubt a ground-breaking tv series which was absolutely brilliant and fresh when it first came out. However, during the third series I just gave up on it because it became far too formulaic and predictable, for my taste. Bauer became a superhero as opposed to a character. 

Now, Lost have got the potential to go down the same route, I hope that it doesnt, and if it does then I will probably leave that too. 

If it was up to me I would kill off the 'Jack' character in the next season. He is too close to becoming the super-hero character that Jack Bauer is in 24 and if they did kill him off they would send a clear signal to the audience that no character is 'safe' and consequently would reinstate the feeling that anything could happen and nobody is safe.

Maybe I'm rambling.


----------



## crustychick (Aug 4, 2005)

Oooooooh, definitely looking forward to this one.....

The ads were a bit funny. I was thinking - this is either going to be really wanky and pretentious or it is going to be wikkid..... looks like it might be the latter then! Hoorah!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 4, 2005)

Seen first 5.. but my fucking DVD of the rest of the season doesn't work


----------



## jodal (Aug 4, 2005)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Seen first 5.. but my fucking DVD of the rest of the season doesn't work


 Coz you are shit at compooters.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 4, 2005)

your DVD burner, your shoddy copy of Roxio


----------



## jodal (Aug 4, 2005)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> your DVD burner, your shoddy copy of Roxio


 If you'd just finalised the DVD like I told you... but no no, "I work in IT I dont need to finalise this DVD, yada yada yada."


----------



## Structaural (Aug 4, 2005)

vogonity said:
			
		

> Ah, so it's coming to Channel 4! I've read about this show - it looks very interesting! Looking forward to it - btw, any word on whether terrestrial's getting "The 4400"?



what is that?


----------



## Structaural (Aug 4, 2005)

don't worry - sometimes I forget we're in a world with Google


----------



## jodal (Aug 4, 2005)

I watched the pilot for 'The 4400' with ChrisFilter and as far as I can remember we both thought it was a bit shit and cheesy. Must have got a hell of a lot better since then as it looks like its got a bit of a following and has won some awards since then. I'm still sceptical though. ANYWAY, this is a thread about Lost so lets not divert it further.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 4, 2005)

jodal said:
			
		

> I watched the pilot for 'The 4400' with ChrisFilter and as far as I can remember we both thought it was a bit shit and cheesy. Must have got a hell of a lot better since then as it looks like its got a bit of a following and has won some awards since then. I'm still sceptical though. ANYWAY, this is a thread about Lost so lets not divert it further.



yeah, that looked shit..


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 4, 2005)

jodal said:
			
		

> If you'd just finalised the DVD like I told you... but no no, "I work in IT I dont need to finalise this DVD, yada yada yada."



NORMALLY YOU DON'T


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 4, 2005)

OMG 'the 4400' is the biggest pile of shite ever. I personally couldn't stand the idea of the heroes working for the dept. of homeland security. Like they have access to laptops that can monitor asteriods FFS  

anyway I am looking foward to seeing Lost again. Having already seen it    I am particularly looking foward to being able to endlessly discuss it without having to explain what it is for 10minutes! I rekon it could be pretty popular, I am even prepared to go as far as saying 'New X-Files' (when it was good).


----------



## Structaural (Aug 5, 2005)

Channel 4 have quite a cool intro for Lost:

link


----------



## Structaural (Aug 5, 2005)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> OMG 'the 4400' is the biggest pile of shite ever. I personally couldn't stand the idea of the heroes working for the dept. of homeland security. Like they have access to laptops that can monitor asteriods FFS
> 
> anyway I am looking foward to seeing Lost again. Having already seen it    I am particularly looking foward to being able to endlessly discuss it without having to explain what it is for 10minutes! I rekon it could be pretty popular, I am even prepared to go as far as saying 'New X-Files' (when it was good).



Yeah me too - see if my theories are correct 

I'm downloading that 4400 so I'll soon know if it's as shit as you say, American programming seems a bit shit at the mo' - even Lost is Aussie.


----------



## silentNate (Aug 7, 2005)

I see this starts on wednesday- hopefully I'll have a copy of a couple of episodes of this from a friend by then but really I can't wait. The newspapers, in particular the Gruaniad have been really promoting this without revealing the supernatural element of the so-called island


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 10, 2005)

So it's on tonight   There's two episodes!! I think people are really gonna like it! What i don't understand is why we have to wait so long to get it on Brit TV. When it came out in the states it was originally 10 episodes that went upto 20 odd, so it was being shown before the seson was finished with month gaps between episodes. However they caught up and now most of the world has seen it, apart from us! I was in France a copule of weeks ago and all the celebrity gossip mags had pics of the trendy Lost islanders all over them. I can only assume there is going to be (even more of) a media blitz for this.

Basically its fashionable people on island in alias style with early x-files mystery. Can't beat that really. 

Anyway I'm looking foward to seeing it again is I have virtually forgotten what happened! I may even try and dust off the old VCR for this one...


----------



## mk12 (Aug 10, 2005)

I can't wait for this tonight. It's an excellent night of TV. God bless Channel 4. 

8.30 until about 1am. Big Brother, Lost, Nip/Tuck.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 10, 2005)

Feedback atend of episode one please. So far, so exciting ...


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 10, 2005)

Looks like bollocks to me.

Not that there's owt else on.


----------



## milesy (Aug 10, 2005)

that was wicked!! i love it already 

what the fuck is going on though?! i'm a bit scared!!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2005)

liked the first hour...now split by fucking big brother


----------



## trashpony (Aug 10, 2005)

marty21 said:
			
		

> liked the first hour...now split by fucking big brother



it's the only way they can get anyone to watch it


----------



## milesy (Aug 10, 2005)

you've got to _fuck your big brother?!?!?_

oh well, takes all sorts i guess


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2005)

milesy said:
			
		

> you've got to _fuck your big brother?!?!?_
> 
> oh well, takes all sorts i guess



i am the big brother


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 10, 2005)

Ditto milesy!!!   

  

*grabs someone for comfort*


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 10, 2005)

milesy said:
			
		

> that was wicked!! i love it already
> 
> what the fuck is going on though?! i'm a bit scared!!



See above post by me.


----------



## mk12 (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm disappointed.


----------



## pinkychukkles (Aug 10, 2005)

Previous threads about LOST:
Chris Filter's
Pinky's
CyberRose's

It'll do wonders for those who find flying hard enough already  

This was the series that made me get into downloading via BitTorrent, I created some dvds of the whole series which are currently doing the rounds amongst my friends...if I ever get them back I'll ransom them here on Urban for all you addicts


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 10, 2005)

wow 2 page already. Not seen or heard about till this eve. 1st part good but think the Monster thing in the forest a bit shit.

was it on Sky ?

part two at 10pm

edit: The older man who had an bit of Orange in his mouth I think he be eating Flesh by tea time


----------



## oooomegrapes (Aug 10, 2005)

twas great


charlie s dark............yum


----------



## milesy (Aug 10, 2005)

the monster in the woods is what's making it so great for me - i was expecting something weird but i thought it would just be a weird plane-crash-desert-island thing, not a weird plane-crash-desert-island-and-big-spooky-monsters type thing


----------



## oooomegrapes (Aug 10, 2005)

milesy said:
			
		

> the monster in the woods is what's making it so great for me - i was expecting something weird but i thought it would just be a weird plane-crash-desert-island thing, not a weird plane-crash-desert-island-and-big-spooky-monsters type thing


hurrah to that!

o the tenseness

(f/off craig, davina   )


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 10, 2005)

So am I the only one who's finding this more than a little bland?


----------



## trashpony (Aug 10, 2005)

No, but it's character/scene setting innit - give it a chance I reckon ...

I want to like it - there's fuck all on tv at the mo


----------



## Macabre (Aug 10, 2005)

So far its not that much, hope it picks upin the second half and from the reviews ive heard/read it should do.  I think its a tiger or some other big cat in the woods that was cargo on the plane, which also explains the doggy.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 10, 2005)

Well, the characters are rather stock and the 'monster' scenes (if you can call them that) aren't exactly Jurassic Park...  I'll watch the 2nd half of the pilot, but nothing so far has made me think it will be worth spending an hour a week on.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 10, 2005)

Macabre said:
			
		

> I think its a tiger or some other big cat in the woods that was cargo on the plane, which also explains the doggy.



Going by the noise and stuff, I reckon it's something bigger.


----------



## mk12 (Aug 10, 2005)

> the monster in the woods is what's making it so great for me - i was expecting something weird but i thought it would just be a weird plane-crash-desert-island thing, not a weird plane-crash-desert-island-and-big-spooky-monsters type thing



That's what is making it bad for me. Too much like Jurassic Park!


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 10, 2005)

Great fun... lots of potential....

Terrified about flying and this dont help


----------



## vimto (Aug 10, 2005)

This is looking good. One of the characters has just announced that he fought with the Iraqi Republican Guard in the first Gulf war


----------



## vimto (Aug 10, 2005)

Cue loads of flashbacks for all the players


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 10, 2005)

vimto said:
			
		

> This is looking good. One of the characters has just announced that he fought with the Iraqi Republican Guard in the first Gulf war



Was he in The English Patient?

Anyway, shaping up to be fun. 

Not Twin Peaks (class of its own) but very watchable...


----------



## vimto (Aug 10, 2005)

jer said:
			
		

> Was he in The English Patient?


Aint got a clue jer


----------



## oooomegrapes (Aug 10, 2005)

knew charlie was a skagheeeeeed


----------



## anfield (Aug 10, 2005)

Pile of shite. Polar bear? What the fuck!?


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 10, 2005)

anfield said:
			
		

> Pile of shite. Polar bear? What the fuck!?



Yeah, guess a polar bear always ruins it for some. 

Damn polar bears - always fucking up the schedules!


----------



## Random One (Aug 10, 2005)

mattkidd12 said:
			
		

> That's what is making it bad for me. Too much like Jurassic Park!


 i was thinkign the jurassic park thing too...i was expectign a dinosaur to appear at any moment...i  have a theory as to where this goimg to go..but maybe i will just keepquiet incase it turns out to be tru!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 10, 2005)

RO has a theory about it she wants to share...!


----------



## Random One (Aug 10, 2005)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> RO has a theory about it she wants to share...!


 erm stop derailing


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 10, 2005)

Random One said:
			
		

> erm stop derailing



I'm not, you do!


----------



## Waterfall (Aug 10, 2005)

Thought that was pretty damn good. Despite the fact that almost everyone has walked out of a fashion catalogue, of course. Alright, so the characters are stereotypical, but they are still about a thousand times better than any British made drama.

I thought that the polar bear made sense, until I remembered that they live in the north, not the south...


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 10, 2005)

Im enjoying it....lots of potential...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 10, 2005)

Any one know how many episodes it's going to be?


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 10, 2005)

Waterfall said:
			
		

> Thought that was pretty damn good. Despite the fact that almost everyone has walked out of a fashion catalogue, of course. Alright, so the characters are stereotypical, but they are still about a thousand times better than any British made drama.
> 
> I thought that the polar bear made sense, until I remembered that they live in the north, not the south...




Merry's quite good... so is Augustust from Oz


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 10, 2005)

24 i think
been a while since i watched them all!


----------



## vimto (Aug 10, 2005)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Any one know how many episodes it's going to be?


26 episodes I think KE.

As Strumpet said...loads of potential right enough


----------



## oooomegrapes (Aug 10, 2005)

anfield said:
			
		

> Pile of shite. Polar bear? What the fuck!?


that was a mutant version of the golden lab......betcha


----------



## Agent Hosen (Aug 10, 2005)

This was soooooooo disappointing!  It was like the first time that I've "scheduled in" a tv appointment in a long time...and what a letdown.  The only time it gave me the feeling that I was hoping for was the end, with the, "Where _are_ we?" line.  Lame! lame lame lame.


----------



## jasoon (Aug 10, 2005)

hmm I like heh


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 11, 2005)

The brunette is the sexiest thing ive seen in a long time. Id get lost with her any day of the week *drools*

I enjoyed it


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2005)

how cool is freeview, watched episode 3 as well


----------



## T & P (Aug 11, 2005)

Barking_Mad said:
			
		

> The brunette is the sexiest thing ive seen in a long time. Id get lost with her any day of the week *drools*


 Apparently she's a real life god-botherer with parents even more on the fundie side who refuse to watch the series because it isn't right she should be on TV like that...

Apparently she's also going out with the bloke from 'The Lord of the Rings' who is also in this series.

Completely pointless information I know but the missus has told me all of this at length so I thought I'd share it with you all


----------



## oooomegrapes (Aug 11, 2005)

Barking_Mad said:
			
		

> The brunette is the sexiest thing ive seen in a long time. Id get lost with her any day of the week *drools*
> 
> I enjoyed it


hello please


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 11, 2005)

Before I read any of this thread can somebody confirm there are no spoilers in it, and are not gonna be any spoilers in it, and that this is the thread for people in England watching it for the first time to discuss it as the series progresses on C4?!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2005)

no major spoilers...little hints that's all...plenty of off topic stuff and please note even though i watched the 3rd episode on e4, my lips is sealed


----------



## oooomegrapes (Aug 11, 2005)

scuse me.....thats what i meant before


----------



## LJo (Aug 11, 2005)

I am incredibly fucked off because I thought it started at 10 and consequently we have missed the first bit...

feck arse feck arse feck arse.

Enjoyed the bit I did see, though. Lots of potential, though I can't see it being the new Sopranos for me. A little too self-consciously weird.


----------



## g force (Aug 11, 2005)

Seems to be trying too hard to make you think the criminal was one person, or that so and so is a bit dodgy to cover up the fact it's someone else.

It was only the pilot episode, so its got potential. The fat dude is my favourite character so far. I did find the translating the french message ont he mountain pretty creepy.


----------



## AllStarMe (Aug 11, 2005)

Im a bit disappointed that there are monsters in it. Not a fan of monster related things. Other than that I thought it was quite good, I reckon it'll get better as the series progresses, so I'll give it a chance.
Also, was it just me or did anyone else find the 2nd episode incredibly short??


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Aug 11, 2005)

I've got the whole first series downloaded, but am only mid-way, and it is entertaining, like any good tv-series.  There are something like 24 episodes to it, iirc.

The Ch4 pilot appeared to have snippets cut (whatever may be deemed too _extreme_).  For example, when they discover the corpse of the captain, up in the trees, the original version showed you a view from the top, looking down towards the 2 characters.  We should have had a view that gave us an idea of the extent of the late captains injuries.  Not particularly gory.


----------



## Belushi (Aug 11, 2005)

I enjoyed it, watched three episodes thanks to Freeview, not bad telly for a wednesday night. Certainly didn't expect that Polar bear!


----------



## LJo (Aug 11, 2005)

CUT??

Right, bollocks to Channel 4 and their cuts and their crappy scheduling and their million billion wanky Stella adverts. I'm getting the entire series off my mate Mr Download today. Exactly as I did with Deadwood. Bliss - no videoing, no adverts. This whole waiting for a series to be shown on terrestrial is so last decade.


----------



## Bunniverse (Aug 11, 2005)

LJo said:
			
		

> I am incredibly fucked off because I thought it started at 10 and consequently we have missed the first bit...
> 
> feck arse feck arse feck arse.
> 
> Enjoyed the bit I did see, though. Lots of potential, though I can't see it being the new Sopranos for me. A little too self-consciously weird.





Repeated on Saturday eve...


----------



## silentNate (Aug 11, 2005)

DarthSydodyas said:
			
		

> I've got the whole first series downloaded, but am only mid-way, and it is entertaining, like any good tv-series.  There are something like 24 episodes to it, iirc.
> 
> The Ch4 pilot appeared to have snippets cut (whatever may be deemed too _extreme_).  For example, when they discover the corpse of the captain, up in the trees, the original version showed you a view from the top, looking down towards the 2 characters.  We should have had a view that gave us an idea of the extent of the late captains injuries.  Not particularly gory.


 Bloody hell 
Thank fuck I have copies of this 
I'm with JLo on this... if it needed cutting then just show it later C4


----------



## Bunniverse (Aug 11, 2005)

LJo said:
			
		

> CUT??
> 
> Right, bollocks to Channel 4 and their cuts and their crappy scheduling and their million billion wanky Stella adverts. I'm getting the entire series off my mate Mr Download today. Exactly as I did with Deadwood. Bliss - no videoing, no adverts. This whole waiting for a series to be shown on terrestrial is so last decade.




   with you on that one - but I'll have to wait until it appears on DVD -


and I hate fuckin adverts every 10 mins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beeboo (Aug 11, 2005)

Was a great evening to be confined to bed with a virus last night - 3 episodes of Lost and almost forgot I was ill.  

Thought Lost was excellent popcorn style entertainment, but I'm always a bit dubious of 'high concept' TV like this as it's the kind of thing that starts off with a bang and then tails off or goes on increasingly ridiculous plot tangents to try to breath new life into it (erm, bit like Alias really)


----------



## Echo Base (Aug 11, 2005)

I second the complaint about all the ads. I think there were 4 ad breaks on the late E4 show of Ep 3.
Good show though. I think they are setting the bald dude up as a potential paedophile/nutter. Would it be poss for someone to make 2 sticky threads, one for E4 people and one for C4 people? That may prevent confusion and potential spoiler heartbreak!!!


----------



## bmd (Aug 11, 2005)

What a pile of cack. Is that what passes for good tv then?


----------



## mentalchik (Aug 11, 2005)

We quite enjoyed it,good fluffy entertaiment, had good time with the kids working out whats happening etc !


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 11, 2005)

> Originally Posted by DarthSydodyas
> I've got the whole first series downloaded,



Can I be your new mate


----------



## Rollem (Aug 11, 2005)

Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> What a pile of cack. Is that what passes for good tv then?


>sits with bob's dad...<


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Aug 11, 2005)

Well, I watched them both without really expecting to get into it. And I didn't really get into it or care what was going to happen - right until the last 5 or so minutes! I think it was the transmission which did it for me. Now I'm going to have to watch it next week!   

Its still no desperate housewives though....


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 11, 2005)

Sorry if it's been mentioned but, so far, it bears a passing resemblance to the Island of Dr Meraux (sp?)  I do hope it doesn't turn out to be knock off of that.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Aug 11, 2005)

Echo Base said:
			
		

> I think they are setting the bald dude up as a potential paedophile/nutter.


I hope not...   

Have to say I was impressed with the inclusion of an Iraqi as a "good" guy considering the current political climate in America.


----------



## Waterfall (Aug 11, 2005)

How long til they come to blows over the last pot of hair wax, d'you think?


----------



## Juice Terry (Aug 11, 2005)

I was hugely disappointed, thought this was supposed to be original   You couldn't come up with a more cliched and hackneyed selection of characters and plot lines if you deliberately tried to. Rubbish.


----------



## Louloubelle (Aug 11, 2005)

Well I loved it and will be watching it from now on


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 11, 2005)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> I was hugely disappointed, thought this was supposed to be original   You couldn't come up with a more cliched and hackneyed selection of characters and plot lines if you deliberately tried to. Rubbish.



You've met about 6 of the characters in any kind of extended way and you're already accusing them of being clichéd? And as yet aside from the stranded on an Island with random animals, a mysterious signal from a previous strandee you think you've got all the plotlines? Just from the pilot ep?

Get over yourself.

The firs half hour was absolutely superb - it's just good to see movie-level production values used on a TV show. AFAIC it's gripping (I've blocked out Wednesday nights until Xmas now) and hopefully, like Alias, will develop a set of plotlines that mean that every episode will have at least one big surprise in it.

Just a shame it doesn't have Jen Garner in it but you can't have everything...


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 11, 2005)

Waterfall said:
			
		

> How long til they come to blows over the last pot of hair wax, d'you think?



Yes, they were all remarkably well kept for people who had just survived an air crash.  

Aren't they going to stink after a few episodes?  I also take it their luggage survived to enable costume changes.


----------



## lontok2005 (Aug 11, 2005)

I was very disappointed after all the hype, and had just about made up my mind not to watch it again until the transmission at the end... that has caught my attention, although only that. None of the characters are interesting and the script itself was mediocre. It seems like they'll work out in the last epiosde that they all once worked for the same modelling agency. I thought having a 'token' fat guy with a heart of gold was really poor. One thing i did think was good was to have the two Koreans and not subtitle everything they said. I wish I spoke Korean - it's so beautiful!

I'm flying long-haul next week and wish I hadn't watched it for that alone though!


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 11, 2005)

I turned over after that bit where the guy was being stiched up, he told some wankey story about operating on a girl and '5 seconds of fear' and then a tear rolled down his face.....    

It's all Recorded on sky+ at my parents gaff though, should i give it more than 15mins?!


----------



## Juice Terry (Aug 11, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> You've met about 6 of the characters in any kind of extended way and you're already accusing them of being clichéd? And as yet aside from the stranded on an Island with random animals, a mysterious signal from a previous strandee you think you've got all the plotlines? Just from the pilot ep?
> 
> Get over yourself.


Never said I had all the plot lines I was commenting on the pilot as thats all I've seen, and it was rubbish. So youre trying to tell me they're holding back the decent characters and original plot lines for future episodes. I won't be holding my breath. You'd think they'd have the sense to start off with good stuff to draw potential viewers in and keep them, isn't that what pilots are supposed to be about.

Off the top of my head I can count at least 13 characters we've been introduced to and they're all crap and I very much doubt I'll give a shit if any of them live/die or get eaten by a polar bear ffs

actually no thats wrong, I'll be hoping the dog lives but thats it.

ps people keep saying its american made but I thought it was aussie?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Aug 11, 2005)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> Yes, they were all remarkably well kept for people who had just survived an air crash.
> 
> Aren't they going to stink after a few episodes?  I also take it their luggage survived to enable costume changes.


Oh, it was quite amusing the complete lack of injury a lot of the people had, and if they were injured, it tended to be a small and rather asthetically pleasing scratch on their face.

We saw two of the women in bikini's/underwear, and not a bruise on either of them! 

I think time to firmly engage suspension of disbelief!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Aug 11, 2005)

lontok2005 said:
			
		

> and had just about made up my mind not to watch it again until the transmission at the end... that has caught my attention,


You and me both.

That was a good touch, well timed. I think kyser might be right - they're going to keep some of the good bits till later on.

But on the other hand I can still think of much better American drama's in similar genres. Mind you, I'd be a happy bunny if they just re-ran Twin Peaks!


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 11, 2005)

> ps people keep saying its american made but I thought it was aussie?



US made - ABC and Bad Robot Production, produced and directed by JJ Abrahms who made Alias and is helming the third Mission Impossible movie.

There's been character exposition, not introduction, to about 6 characters, of which you've only had any real time spent on 4 of them: Jack, Kate, Hurley and Charlie.

TBH if you didn't like Alias you won't like this. Abrahms spent most of the first half of S1 introducing his central characters and ALL his stuff requires a hefty dose of willing suspension of disbelief (Sidney Bristow - college undergrad by day, ace CIA agent by night...I mean COME ON...but it didn't stop Alias being a great piece of TV)

To reject it on the basis of one ep is kind of like putting a book down after the first chapter, but fair play you don't have to watch it.


----------



## milesy (Aug 11, 2005)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> I think time to firmly engage suspension of disbelief!



of course, cos if we wanted it to be totally realistic they would all have died in the plane crash and the programme would last all of 5 minutes. and that would be rubbish.


----------



## aqua (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm a bit jurys out to be honest

I'll give it another go but I wasnt totally hooked


----------



## girasol (Aug 11, 2005)

It was a cliche ridden pile of junk!

I shall be watching it every week!


----------



## silentNate (Aug 11, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> I'm a bit jurys out to be honest
> 
> I'll give it another go but I wasnt totally hooked


 Episode three is brilliant- if you ain't hooked after watching that then I guess you are never going to be 
Sure its stupid and has more holes then actual plot but for American television its not that bad, which is saying something


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 11, 2005)

I've found a forum on this series and am finding out lots of interesting little things that we've got to look forward to


----------



## Sorry. (Aug 11, 2005)

haven't read the rest of this thread but can I just say that I thought this was a load of hackneyed shite. If this has been successful over the water, the yanks obviously have very low standards.


----------



## Bunniverse (Aug 11, 2005)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> I've found a forum on this series and am finding out lots of interesting little things that we've got to look forward to




[jumps up  and down clapping hands excitedly]

link please!!!!

[sits still looking up with big doggy eyes!!]


----------



## zenie (Aug 11, 2005)

Thought it was wicked but wtf is going on with the asian/oriental (are they japanese or chinese) couple?

Not even any subtitles?   

Knew I'd love it - I keep thinking the doc is Ben Affleck though - is it just me?

So is the big monster gonna be a momma polar bear or what?


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 11, 2005)

Sorry. said:
			
		

> haven't read the rest of this thread but can I just say that I thought this was a load of hackneyed shite. If this has been successful over the water, the yanks obviously have very low standards.


 I hate you.


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 11, 2005)

Zenie, they're Koreans...

Forums, character précis, episode guides are at channel4.com/lost.



> haven't read the rest of this thread but can I just say that I thought this was a load of hackneyed shite. If this has been successful over the water, the yanks obviously have very low standards.



So do the 22 other countries where it's gone to number 1 in the TV ratings then. UK is one of the last territories to have it..


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Aug 11, 2005)

zenie said:
			
		

> Thought it was wicked but wtf is going on with the asian/oriental (are they japanese or chinese) couple?
> 
> Not even any subtitles?


I liked the lack of subtitles. It conveyed their (especially her) obvious feelings of isolation.

Very bizarrely for such a beautiful "plastic" programme, it adds a touch of realism.


----------



## AllStarMe (Aug 11, 2005)

zenie said:
			
		

> Thought it was wicked but wtf is going on with the asian/oriental (are they japanese or chinese) couple?
> 
> Not even any subtitles?
> 
> ...


The Dr is Matthew Fox, who played Charlie in Party of Five incase your interested/didnt already know.


----------



## rennie (Aug 11, 2005)

that Iraqi bloke doesn't really look the part.


----------



## electroplated (Aug 11, 2005)

*****POTENTIAL SPOILER*****

if you want to find some clues for yourself, have a CLOSE look on here, I've been finding more stuff there each time I go back.

very very cool site (if you can find the right bits!)
http://www.oceanic-air.com/

this site can be found from the one above:
http://www.oceanicflight815.com/

this gives a fairly exhaustive list of all the hidden clues on that site - lots of spoilers (luckily i've already watched the whole 1st series so...)
http://forums.go.com/abc/oceanic/thread?start=0&threadID=482308


*************************


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 11, 2005)

He was the Buddha of Surburbia, wasn't he?


----------



## rennie (Aug 11, 2005)

dunno... im just saying he doesn't look Iraqi at all.


----------



## LJo (Aug 11, 2005)

How are Iraqis supposed to look, then?

Are they all supposed to run around wearing white dresses with towels on their heads, sporting huge Saddam-style moustaches and shouting "Death to the infidel!" while wielding RPGs?


----------



## bmd (Aug 11, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> You've met about 6 of the characters in any kind of extended way and you're already accusing them of being clichéd? And as yet aside from the stranded on an Island with random animals, a mysterious signal from a previous strandee you think you've got all the plotlines? Just from the pilot ep?
> 
> Get over yourself.
> 
> ...



SPOLER ALERT.

I tend to go on the first epsiode as to how the rest of it will pan out and tbh I couldn't have cared less about the characters. They'd all just been involved in an aircrash, fallen out of the sky and within a heartbeat the Dr is doing surgery on one guy, who wakes up and asks where 'she' is, despite just having had half a 747 pulled out of his ribs, one of them is sunbathing another is playing backgammon and two are rustling up a seafood platter, I mean wtf.

Then we get a junkie whose stash has mysteriously materialised from the toilet in the plane back into his pocket who then decides to go off with a few other loonies from the crash to see if they can get a signal on the pocket radio that some ex Eye Raqi soldier who just happened to be a comms specialist has fixed, whilst on their mountain climbing expedition they're attacked by a fucking polar bear of all things which is brought down by some bloke who must have been a big game hunter in a previous life with only a hand gun that luckily he pulled off the escort of a prisoner who fortunately managed to wrestle the keys for the cuffs out of his pocket after he was bashed on the head by a falling suitcase when the plane snapped in half.

I mean, COME ON!

I liked Alias btw.


----------



## chegrimandi (Aug 11, 2005)

I liked it   

cool island - quite like to be trapped there...

anyone know where it shot?


----------



## rennie (Aug 11, 2005)

LJo said:
			
		

> How are Iraqis supposed to look, then?
> 
> Are they all supposed to run around wearing white dresses with towels on their heads, sporting huge Saddam-style moustaches and shouting "Death to the infidel!" while wielding RPGs?




  no NO no but as an Arab who comes from a country very close to Iraq, i can tell easily he isn't/doesn't look Iraqi. that's all... merely an observation.


----------



## Chorlton (Aug 11, 2005)

LJo said:
			
		

> How are Iraqis supposed to look, then?
> 
> Are they all supposed to run around wearing white dresses with towels on their heads, sporting huge Saddam-style moustaches and shouting "Death to the infidel!" while wielding RPGs?




errrr... no... just a bit more 'middle eastern' than indo-pakistani.....


----------



## milesy (Aug 11, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> I liked it
> 
> cool island - quite like to be trapped there...
> 
> anyone know where it shot?



isle of wight.


----------



## lontok2005 (Aug 11, 2005)

I liked the lack of subtitles, too. Thought that was one of the few nice touches.


----------



## pinkychukkles (Aug 11, 2005)

Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> Then we get a junkie whose stash has mysteriously materialised from the toilet in the plane back into his pocket...<snip!>


He got his stash back when they found the cockpit of the plane, that's why he went straight to the toilet 'cos that's where he dropped it (and was about to dispose of it) just as the plane went into freefall- when challenged by 'Kate' he said he was just being sick.

It's filmed in Hawaii I believe


----------



## Belushi (Aug 11, 2005)

> Then we get a junkie whose stash has mysteriously materialised from the toilet in the plane back into his pocket



pinkychuckles beat me to it!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Aug 11, 2005)

pinkychukkles said:
			
		

> He got his stash back when they found the cockpit of the plane, that's why he went straight to the toilet - when challenged by 'Kate' he said he was just being sick


Tbh, I thought it was more unbelievable that the junkie could have got his drugs onto a plane in his shoe than being able to pick them up from where he left them, but as I said, I think I'm going to have to keep suspending...


----------



## bmd (Aug 11, 2005)

pinkychukkles said:
			
		

> He got his stash back when they found the cockpit of the plane, that's why he went straight to the toilet - when challenged by 'Kate' he said he was just being sick



Of course! 

I'm guessing the bog held onto it after being twirled through the air at 10 million miles an hour, or was it in some secret compartment that, being an airline toilet fitter, only he knew about and, having his bog fitting toolkit on him, managed to undo and retrieve his stash?


----------



## trashpony (Aug 11, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> I liked it
> 
> cool island - quite like to be trapped there...
> 
> anyone know where it shot?



Oahu to be precise 

God, I'm such a spod


----------



## electroplated (Aug 11, 2005)

Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> Of course!
> 
> I'm guessing the bog held onto it after being twirled through the air at 10 million miles an hour, or was it in some secret compartment that, being an airline toilet fitter, only he knew about and, having his bog fitting toolkit on him, managed to undo and retrieve his stash?



nooo... he was in the bog having a bit of his gear when the plane started to crash - presumably he dropped it in there in a panic, left the bog to go strap himself into his seat for the crash landing, and the gear was still lying round in the bog for him to find when they went and found the front section of the plane?


----------



## Fruitloop (Aug 11, 2005)

> Oahu to be precise



Really? Wicked surf there!   

No polar bears so far as I'm aware


----------



## pinkychukkles (Aug 11, 2005)

Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> Of course!
> 
> I'm guessing the bog held onto it after being twirled through the air at 10 million miles an hour, or was it in some secret compartment that, being an airline toilet fitter, only he knew about and, having his bog fitting toolkit on him, managed to undo and retrieve his stash?


errr no, my take on it was that he dropped it into the loo (and airplane toilet loos have that flap inside them at the bottom of the pan that prevents anything going anywhere until you pull the lever) was _about_ to pull the flush lever whereby it would have disappeared forever into the cess container on the the plane *but* that's when the plane hit the turbulence and Charlie got thrown up in the air. I don't think it's that implausible that the toilet seat then came down keeping the smack stash in the loo but _not_ flushed away where Charlie later retrieved it


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 11, 2005)

Come on Bod Marleys Dad, You love it really! Theres plenty more twists to come!


----------



## bmd (Aug 11, 2005)

electroplated said:
			
		

> nooo... he was in the bog having a bit of his gear when the plane started to crash - presumably he dropped it in there in a panic, left the bog to go strap himself into his seat for the crash landing, and the gear was still lying round in the bog for him to find when they went and found the front section of the plane?



Call me delusional but after being buffeted by hurricane force winds on its way to the ground wouldn't said gear in the toilet have, maybe, like, blown out? OR did the kazi door stay shut?


----------



## Belushi (Aug 11, 2005)

Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> Call me delusional but after being buffeted by hurricane force winds on its way to the ground wouldn't said gear in the toilet have, maybe, like, blown out? OR did the kazi door stay shut?



Christ, if it was in any way realistic none of them would have survived the plane breaking up in mid air anyway!


----------



## lontok2005 (Aug 11, 2005)

I think this is a series in which you really, really have to suspend your disbelief.


----------



## bmd (Aug 11, 2005)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Christ, if it was in any way realistic none of them would have survived the plane breaking up in mid air anyway!



You've just totally riuned it for me now as you do, in fact, have a very good point. Pity as I was just starting to think that maybe I'd been a little too harsh.


----------



## aurora green (Aug 11, 2005)

lontok2005 said:
			
		

> I think this is a series in which you really, really have to suspend your disbelief.




Well, I agree, but I didn't mind.
I was happy to do so, in the way I would with many a hollywood movie. I loved Losts' high production values and pacy story line.
Compared to most of the crap on our tellys at the moment, I thought it was outstandingly entertaining.


----------



## oooomegrapes (Aug 11, 2005)

LJo said:
			
		

> How are Iraqis supposed to look, then?
> 
> Are they all supposed to run around wearing white dresses with towels on their heads, sporting huge Saddam-style moustaches and shouting "Death to the infidel!" while wielding RPGs?


oooooo made me chuckle


----------



## bmd (Aug 11, 2005)

I suppose I could pretend they're all ghosts and that they've gone to a special 'plane-crash' hell and watch it with that in mind. I think I will.


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 11, 2005)

Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> I suppose I could pretend they're all ghosts and that they've gone to a special 'plane-crash' hell and watch it with that in mind. I think I will.



Welllll...this is possibly one of the ideas behind the show, that the island is some kind of purgatory...


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Aug 11, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Welllll...this is possibly one of the ideas behind the show, that the island is some kind of purgatory...


Ooooo, I _like_ that!


----------



## bmd (Aug 11, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Welllll...this is possibly one of the ideas behind the show, that the island is some kind of purgatory...



I'm hooked. *orders popcorn*


----------



## mauvais (Aug 11, 2005)

I've seen it all, and without giving anything away, all your current criticisms here won't hold through the series at all.


----------



## bmd (Aug 11, 2005)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> I've seen it all, and without giving anything away, all your current criticisms here won't hold through the series at all.



*cancels popcorn*


----------



## trashpony (Aug 11, 2005)

Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> *cancels popcorn*





Isn't MM saying we should order MORE popcorn? That it's waaay better than we can even imagine? Or is that wishful thinking on my part?


----------



## mauvais (Aug 11, 2005)

I'd call them back and order it again


----------



## Echo Beach (Aug 11, 2005)

Ohmyfuckinghellthatwasabsolutelybrilliant!!!     

I didn't know anything about Lost at all. I just assumed it was going to be a shiny Lord of the Flies rip off about peeps being stranded on a deserted island. And then all that crazy shit in the jungle starts! Wow. I am sooooooo hooked!


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 11, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Welllll...this is possibly one of the ideas behind the show, that the island is some kind of purgatory...


 A personalised, individually-tailored retribution for crimes past/ A nurturing environment to help people achieve transcendence over their flaws

This series has it all...just don't expect 'closure'!


----------



## mauvais (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm saying there are some things wrong with it, as with anything, but pretty much all the current moans I've read here should tend to evaporate as it develops.

My main complaint at the end is that there was no real closure, but thinking about it it's no different from some more regular series such as ER etc... I don't think that will ruin it for anyone, but you will have to wait for the second season like me!

I got and watched all episodes (24, I think) as fast as I could - this ended up being about seven days. That's how good!


----------



## madzone (Aug 11, 2005)

Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> I suppose I could pretend they're all ghosts and that they've gone to a special 'plane-crash' hell and watch it with that in mind. I think I will.


That's what I thought when I watched the adverts for it. There's a couple of films like it from the 50's. One on a  train and one on a boat.
I was looking forward to this series but thought it was a bit crap.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 11, 2005)

Out of interest, did anyone video it?

If so, watch where the engine explodes   See anything? Now you'll be _really_ interested.


----------



## Echo Beach (Aug 11, 2005)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> Out of interest, did anyone video it?
> 
> If so, watch where the engine explodes   See anything? Now you'll be _really_ interested.



I only saw some hapless guy get sucked in. That in itself was hilarious, but what am I missing?


----------



## bmd (Aug 11, 2005)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> Out of interest, did anyone video it?
> 
> If so, watch where the engine explodes   See anything? Now you'll be _really_ interested.



Is it Lord Lucan?


----------



## madzone (Aug 11, 2005)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> Out of interest, did anyone video it?
> 
> If so, watch where the engine explodes   See anything? Now you'll be _really_ interested.


That's just mean


----------



## pinkychukkles (Aug 11, 2005)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> Out of interest, did anyone video it?
> 
> If so, watch where the engine explodes   See anything? Now you'll be _really_ interested.


You mean when it explodes on the beach 'cos some unlucky dude gets sucked back into it? Or in flight, but I'm can't remember seeing any shots of the engines then...


----------



## mauvais (Aug 11, 2005)

Yeah, on the beach   

Here's an animation if you've seen it already: http://oak.cats.ohiou.edu/~ms322801/lostturbineenhanced.gif

It is there, or it was in the one I watched.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Aug 11, 2005)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> Yeah, on the beach
> 
> Here's an animation if you've seen it already: http://oak.cats.ohiou.edu/~ms322801/lostturbineenhanced.gif
> 
> It is there, or it was in the one I watched.


What you going on about? Am I just really unobservant?

What am I looking for?

(you can PM me to avoid spoiling if you like!   )


----------



## Echo Beach (Aug 11, 2005)

What the flying fuck is that? I love it!!!


----------



## bmd (Aug 11, 2005)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> Yeah, on the beach
> 
> Here's an animation if you've seen it already: http://oak.cats.ohiou.edu/~ms322801/lostturbineenhanced.gif
> 
> It is there, or it was in the one I watched.



It's a flying carpet! Is it something to do with the bloke from Iraq? The whole series morphs into Arabian Nights somewhere around episode 4 doesn't it.


----------



## Echo Beach (Aug 11, 2005)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> What you going on about? Am I just really unobservant?
> 
> What am I looking for?
> 
> (you can PM me to avoid spoiling if you like!   )



Zoomy thing above the engine ....


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Aug 11, 2005)

Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> It's a flying carpet! Is it something to do with the bloke from Iraq? The whole series morphs into Arabian Nights somewhere around episode 4 doesn't it.


Thats a flying carpet?


----------



## Belushi (Aug 11, 2005)

Please dont put spoilers on this thread!

I'll start another Lost thread with spoilers!


----------



## Belushi (Aug 11, 2005)

Spoiler thread


----------



## pinkychukkles (Aug 11, 2005)

How can it be a spoiler when it's in the episodes that have already been aired?


----------



## Belushi (Aug 11, 2005)

pinkychukkles said:
			
		

> How can it be a spoiler when it's in the episodes that have already been aired?



Someones already mentioned what happens in Episode 4.


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 11, 2005)

WHOA!

OK, that's the DVD box set on order then...


----------



## Chorlton (Aug 11, 2005)

roll on next wednesday!


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 11, 2005)

I have the whole thing downloaded in perfect divx avi format. Anyone wants it can get in touch ad we can sort out a burning-tree


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Aug 11, 2005)

kropotkin said:
			
		

> I have the whole thing downloaded in perfect divx avi format. Anyone wants it can get in touch ad we can sort out a burning-tree


Me me me me me me!!!!

Christ, this morning I was only mildly interested in this. Its this bloody thread thats done it!  

I'll get Crispy to get in touch with you because I don't have the skills or personal machinery to burn anything. Apart from my fingers possibly...


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 11, 2005)

Me three.

How many discs?


----------



## pinkychukkles (Aug 11, 2005)

me too, I d/l and transcoded the whole series to 4 dvds and I've got a set coming back from some friends who are currently recovering from their Lost Crack Binge   
I'm willling to post it to someone on Urban75 as long as _they promise to send it on to someone else*_ once they have finished watching it. There's a couple of episodes that the sound lags behind the image but it's not unwatchable, kropotkin sounds like he has a better quality series but hey I know there's some addicts out there...

first person to pm me their address will get it in the post as soon as I get it back from aforesaid friends.   

*or copy it and send it on

Agent Sparrow was the 'early bird' and will get the dvds, before anyone else pms me.


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 11, 2005)

new thread, give me  a sec


....pm me email addresses and we'll go from there.

There shouldnt be any more discussion of this on the boards really...


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 11, 2005)

Lordy, do you lot have no patience?    

If you watch them all in one go there is nothing then to look forward to on Wednesdays.

Sorry to be boring, but can't discussing piracy get the board into trouble?


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 11, 2005)

I reckon.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Aug 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Bunniverse (Aug 11, 2005)

Link to LOST website !!

http://abc.go.com/primetime/lost/


----------



## Dyno (Aug 11, 2005)

The first season has played out on regular American television and the DVD set will be on sale this month.  All in all it is an excellent program that is very original and different.  The formula revolves around each episode spending significant time in flashback mode where you learn what exactly brought the castaway in question to the ill fated flight.  What's so brilliant about this premise is that the writer can tell any story they please even through everyone is stranded on an island.  There are some very weird and original stories in the mix.  I particularly like Hurley's.

As for the island itself it is a very bizarre place with a real X-File vibe.  Everytime you learn something it just makes it more confusing and generates more questions.  You may find that frustrating.

Executive Producer J.J. Abhrams is the best thing going for adventure television here on the other side of the pond.  If you haven't watch Alias yet I HEARTILY recommend it because in the past four years it has become an intense, funky spy ride with some awesome story lines.  Fair warning though, you would do yourself right to watch them from the very beginning because they all link up together.


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 11, 2005)

> Executive Producer J.J. Abhrams is the best thing going for adventure television here on the other side of the pond. If you haven't watch Alias yet I HEARTILY recommend it because in the past four years it has become an intense, funky spy ride with some awesome story lines. Fair warning though, you would do yourself right to watch them from the very beginning because they all link up together.



...and it stars Jen Garner. Don't forget that.


----------



## Dyno (Aug 11, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> ...and it stars Jen Garner. Don't forget that.



She likes leather, and lace, and me.


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 11, 2005)

Why do I get the feeling that's a 'two true statements out of three ' post?


----------



## milesy (Aug 11, 2005)

i've heard people on the radio today talking about Lost, and saying things like "but i don't understand it..."

well no, you'v eonly seen the pilot you plums!! would you prefer it if you found out everything about the characters and the island in the first episode? that would make the rest of the series a bit boring...."and tonight's episode of Lost..."the one where they make a camp fire...again""


----------



## Chorlton (Aug 11, 2005)

milesy said:
			
		

> "the one where they make a camp fire...again""



thats the one where joey does that thing with the laz-e-boy? and then monica is sooooo pissed with him and the other one does that thing with the thing?

good episode, but i agree, a little hard to follow.


----------



## Dyno (Aug 11, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Why do I get the feeling that's a 'two true statements out of three ' post?



She's thinking of me when her back end is getting plowed by Ben Asslick.

She just has to be!!!


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 11, 2005)

Just a clarification. The Asian couple are Japanese, not Korean or Chinese.


----------



## Chorlton (Aug 11, 2005)

jer said:
			
		

> Just a clarification. The Asian couple are Japanese, not Korean or Chinese.




you sure?

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0196654/bio

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0453746/bio
(more ambiguous)


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 11, 2005)

Chorlton said:
			
		

> you sure?
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0196654/bio
> 
> ...



Totally. The actors may be of Korean origin but for some reason, they are playing Japanese and speaking the language.


----------



## lontok2005 (Aug 12, 2005)

It's Korean that they are speaking. I speak Japanese and a little Korean. It's Korean.


----------



## Louloubelle (Aug 12, 2005)

anyone tried this game?
http://i-am-lost.com/index.html

I've got the transceiver, the wire, the metal, the handcuffs and the medicine

I've got the scene marked 'boar hunt' and can see the white bottle but can't pick it up

heeeyulp please


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 12, 2005)

jer said:
			
		

> Just a clarification. The Asian couple are Japanese, not Korean or Chinese.



Well accorcding to the character descriptions on the ABC and C4 websites, they're Korean...




			
				www.channel4.com/entertainment/tv/microsites/L/lost/jin.html said:
			
		

> n is the husband of Sun, but their tense relationship indicates anything but a marriage made in heaven.
> 
> *A Korean man employed by his wife's wealthy father*, Jin is the only non-English speaking survivor. This sets him apart from the others, who also disapprove of the aggressive way he behaves to his wife.
> 
> ...


----------



## trashpony (Aug 12, 2005)

What I want to know is why they are all American (with the exception of the KOREAN   couple and the bloke from LOTR) and on a flight from Sydney?


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 12, 2005)

I thought they were flying TO Sydney...


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 12, 2005)

no, from Sydney.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 12, 2005)

Yes, from. So why are they Americans?


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 12, 2005)

Because it is a US TV series. The 'Iraqi' guy is actually British as well.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 12, 2005)

Sorry - am very hungover and consequently inarticulate.  

What I mean is obviously they would be Americans but why were they flying from Sydney? Why weren't they flying from LA or something? Was really just wondering if it was somehow important ...

God, that was hard work!

*goes and has a little lie-down*


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 12, 2005)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Sorry - am very hungover and consequently inarticulate.
> 
> What I mean is obviously they would be Americans but why were they flying from Sydney? Why weren't they flying from LA or something? Was really just wondering if it was somehow important ...
> 
> ...



YHM BTW...


----------



## Dyno (Aug 12, 2005)

trashpony said:
			
		

> What I mean is obviously they would be Americans but why were they flying from Sydney? Why weren't they flying from LA or something? Was really just wondering if it was somehow important ...



All of the cast is in Sydney for one reason or another.  All of these different reasons are explained during the various flashback scenes each episode.  Some of them intertwine in very bizarre ways.

FYI The Asian couple are indeed South Korean and Saed is Iraqi through and through.  He even served in Saddam's military as an intelligence officer.  Charlie of course is a Brit.  The only one actually leaving home (rather than returning) was Claire.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 13, 2005)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/g2/story/0,,1546610,00.html#article_continue


----------



## Cadmus (Aug 13, 2005)

For those who have missed it (i.e. me  ), first two episodes are being shown tonight at 10.40 again at 4.


----------



## Echo Beach (Aug 13, 2005)

Will I be sad for watching it again?

I'm looking out for the flying carpet


----------



## vimto (Aug 13, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> Will I be sad for watching it again?


Ahemm...me too


----------



## Echo Beach (Aug 13, 2005)

Let's be sad together!


----------



## Echo Beach (Aug 13, 2005)

I saw the zoomy thing - blink and you'll miss it!

In fact it could only be abit of debris they airbrushed onto the film - there is an awful lot of it floating about in this episode.


----------



## Cadmus (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm very disappointed by the fact that we don't get to see the whole polar bear. Just a bit of fur, out of focus, for a second or two. Cheap cunts!


----------



## MzzzzJ (Aug 14, 2005)

The last two episodes are set to air in Australia over the next two weeks.  I'm gonna have serious withdrawals.  
I accidently found out some stuff about series two when I did a little search to see when it was going to screen in the US.....I can't wait !!


----------



## jeff_leigh (Aug 14, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Well accorcding to the character descriptions on the ABC and C4 websites, they're Korean...



well the guy made some Sushi for the pregnant girl, IIrc thats a Japanese dish


----------



## MikeMcc (Aug 14, 2005)

Last nights showing was a little better as it was uncut, the Wednesday showing didn't have the scene with the pilots body, though that was the only scene that I noticed was any different.


----------



## liberty (Aug 14, 2005)

I watched this for the first time last night... I thought it was pretty good 

Will the one shown on terrestrial always have bits cut?


----------



## Balbi (Aug 14, 2005)

i missed it, and the repeats  arse


----------



## Cadmus (Aug 14, 2005)

E4 has ANOTHER repeat tonite at 8....jeez - seems like they're doing anything they can to get people hooked!


----------



## jms (Aug 14, 2005)

jeff_leigh said:
			
		

> well the guy made some Sushi for the pregnant girl, IIrc thats a Japanese dish



Ive seen up to episode seven. Trust me, they _are_ Korean.


----------



## pinkychukkles (Aug 14, 2005)

Just read a rather stupid article in The Sunday Times where one of the survivors of the plane that crashed in the Andes in the 70s (made into the film _Alive_ in 1993) goes on about how unrealistic it all is...I mean it's obvious you have to suspend _some_ amount of belief. Think it was a lame angle to take for an article.

[Agent Sparrow - should be getting the dvds tomorrow   ]


----------



## Louloubelle (Aug 14, 2005)

I rekon there's a variety of oversized animals there, not just polar bears.  and possibly some scary humans who were there when this lot landed too.

Like a giant big game hunting park

only the crash survivors can be hunted too

possibly


----------



## laptop (Aug 14, 2005)

trashpony said:
			
		

> why were they flying from Sydney? Why weren't they flying from LA or something?



To plug into a US audience's fears.

Look, see, this kind of thing is what happens if you let your kids go abroad!




			
				jeff_leigh said:
			
		

> well the guy made some Sushi for the pregnant girl, IIrc thats a Japanese dish






			
				google said:
			
		

> about 649,000 for *korean sushi*



I'd hazard a guess that for most USians who've heard of sushi, it's something that comes from a Korean deli.


----------



## laptop (Aug 14, 2005)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Christ, if it was in any way realistic none of them would have survived the plane breaking up in mid air anyway!



Yep, I pretty much stopped watching when I saw the rear pressure bulkhead disappearing... 

That, and the preoponderance of whiny mad USian overgrown teenagers.


----------



## MikeMcc (Aug 14, 2005)

liberty said:
			
		

> I watched this for the first time last night... I thought it was pretty good
> 
> Will the one shown on terrestrial always have bits cut?



I think it was only the first showing of the first part of the pilot episode (I think thats right!   ) that was cut because it was broadcast relatively early.


----------



## Groucho (Aug 14, 2005)

Saw 1 and 2 back to back last night on Harpo's recommendation.  I was pissed and stoned and was fed ice cream.  

Good meaningless TV. Whilst it is not the much needed fill for the void left by Twin Peaks it is nonetheless entertaining, gripping even.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 14, 2005)

I haven't watched it, but my family loves it.


----------



## clandestino (Aug 15, 2005)

watched the first three episodes tonight on e4. i enjoyed it but the ad breaks every fifteen minutes are a bit annoying. thank god 24 doesn't have any ad breaks in it. 

as has been said before, you have to completely suspend every shred of disbelief to even accept the premise, so accepting the many holes and inconsistancies of the plot is a doddle after that. 

when is someone going to rerun twin peaks? i remember c4 (i think) started to reshow it ten years ago, but then gave up around half way through, with no explanation given. so i've only seen half the series.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 15, 2005)

Bollocks. It's taking all my will power not to check spoilers.


----------



## clandestino (Aug 15, 2005)

i really hate spoilers. thanks to everyone on this thread for making sure they were clearly headed.


----------



## liberty (Aug 15, 2005)

Did anyone hear what the wise man said to the little boy about the secret? Not sure if I missed it and was supposed to hear it or if it was not heard?


----------



## Balbi (Aug 15, 2005)

Crap, did everyone else see Ep.3 on E4? If not *SPOILER* coming up.

Walt (the little boy) tells his dad "he said a miracle happened to him"

Dad: "we survived a plane crash, a mircale happened to all of us"

That's it.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 15, 2005)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> Crap, did everyone else see Ep.3 on E4? If not *SPOILER* coming up.
> 
> Walt (the little boy) tells his dad "he said a miracle happened to him"
> 
> ...


 Thats hardly a spoiler.


----------



## silentNate (Aug 15, 2005)

liberty said:
			
		

> Did anyone hear what the wise man said to the little boy about the secret? Not sure if I missed it and was supposed to hear it or if it was not heard?


 All revealed in episode four 
Boy does that guy have a secret 

Watching episode five now, background story mainly about Jack but I ain't doing spoilers 

The island, its all about the island....


----------



## pk (Aug 15, 2005)

Just watched the first three - superb.

Loving the characters, (especially the two key females, yum!!).

 

Got potential to be a really good series, this.
Can't wait to see the bear/mutant thing close up.


----------



## liberty (Aug 15, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> All revealed in episode four
> Boy does that guy have a secret
> 
> Watching episode five now, background story mainly about Jack but I ain't doing spoilers
> ...




Did you download them ?


----------



## Echo Base (Aug 15, 2005)

I read in the Grauniad article someone posted earlier about possible comparisons to The Tempest.

Im doing my best to avoid spoilers, but this thread seems the palce for idle speculation....
Maybe the unseen "monster" in the jungle is Caliban? Or is that TOO obvious?

Yeah.


----------



## Belushi (Aug 15, 2005)

Spoiler thread here!


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 15, 2005)

I decided to give it a go in the end, i'm not a fan of tv in general. But did really enjoy it! Especially when it's recorded on a hard drive and you can skip all the adverts. 

Fighting the temptation to download the whole thing now. One a week is just not going to be enough!


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 15, 2005)

I agree once a week wont be enough! 
I'm gagging for it today and it's only Monday!


----------



## Skim (Aug 15, 2005)

It's complete cheese, but I'm hooked


----------



## supersexy (Aug 15, 2005)

We are on episode 18. I reckon it's a dinosaur in the jungle.


----------



## liberty (Aug 15, 2005)

supersexy said:
			
		

> We are on episode 18. I reckon it's a dinosaur in the jungle.


  How many are there?


----------



## top_biller (Aug 15, 2005)

Can you get into it having missed the first episode (and the E4 rerun   )??


----------



## Echo Base (Aug 15, 2005)

No spoilers please Supersexy, theres a thread for them in the forum!!!!!


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 15, 2005)

liberty said:
			
		

> How many are there?



24. It's a US series. This is normal.


----------



## liberty (Aug 15, 2005)

top_biller said:
			
		

> Can you get into it having missed the first episode (and the E4 rerun   )??




I think you could look up the info on channel 4 website


----------



## liberty (Aug 15, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> 24. It's a US series. This is normal.




That's a big commitment... So it is on once a week on channel 4 and then repeated on E4 on a Sunday night ?


----------



## girasol (Aug 15, 2005)

supersexy said:
			
		

> We are on episode 18. I reckon it's a dinosaur in the jungle.



You're on episode 18 and still don't know what it is?   

SilentNate said all was revealed on episode 4 (although I'd have thought that to be too soon)...

Fate had me watching episodes 1 and 2 three times!!!!   (well, not fate, first time I watched on my own, 2nd time I watched it again as bf wanted to watch but he ended up falling asleep, 3rd time, last night, he finally watched it!)

Please don't put any spoilers in here, I'm really enjoying trying to guess what it might be (yes, dinosaurs was my first thought)...


----------



## Waterfall (Aug 15, 2005)

I'll be really disappointed if it's dinosaurs...


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 15, 2005)

I know what it is...... i think... moo ha ha ha


----------



## Waterfall (Aug 15, 2005)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> *moo* ha ha ha


Is this a clue?


----------



## souljacker (Aug 15, 2005)

Waterfall said:
			
		

> Is this a clue?



Giant Cows From Outer Space!!!!!

Run AWAY!!!!!


----------



## liberty (Aug 15, 2005)

Down loading  episodes now.. I cannot make a commitment for 24 weeks


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 15, 2005)

Waterfall said:
			
		

> Is this a clue?




LOL!


----------



## silentNate (Aug 16, 2005)

top_biller said:
			
		

> Can you get into it having missed the first episode (and the E4 rerun   )??


 Yes, the first two weren't the best


----------



## silentNate (Aug 16, 2005)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> silentNate said all was revealed on episode 4 (although I'd have thought that to be too soon)...


All revealed about that characters secret.. Try to keep up :rollesyes:

Liberty- if you have any problems with seeders I have ten episodes


----------



## pinkychukkles (Aug 17, 2005)

Quite uninspiring write-up for tonights episode in todays Standard _Shite_ err, Lite* Although I can see how the reviewer sees it like that, I didn't because I was seeing episodes back-to-back.

*can't find a link for it and thisislondon.com is such a shite website, slow to load and festooned with adverts. Reviewer basically didn't like the schmaltzy ending.
[dvds of the entire series also winging their way to Agent Sparrow who says she will copy them and send 'em on   ]


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 17, 2005)

episode 4 was alright   but that the only one i've seen

atmospheric  but in a very standard way


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 17, 2005)

It gets fucking dark, can't wait to see episode 14 tonight.. and then probably 15, and 16, and 17, and I'll be knackered at work tomorrow.


----------



## pinkychukkles (Aug 17, 2005)

It's tv *Crack* innit! LOL!

When I was lending the dvds around, I was hearing tales of them watching one episode, only to watch one more...then another...'till 2am on school nights!!

I can't talk though, when I was watching it in Oz on holiday, my friend who I was staying with set me up watching them on his laptop with headphones in his sitting room at 10pm - he got up to go to the loo at 6am _I was still there_, the double take he did was priceless.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2005)

i will be watching tonight, i've seen the first 3, so channel 4 will show 3 tonight (i think) followed by 4 on e4, is that right?


----------



## floopadelic (Aug 17, 2005)

pinkychukkles said:
			
		

> It's tv *Crack* innit! LOL!



You're not kidding, I taped the first three episodes off E4's 'catchup sunday' and ended up watching them all in a row. Last night's 6ft under seemed awful dull and slow in comparison.


----------



## Echo Beach (Aug 17, 2005)

Will ppl stop talking about episode 4 _please_ . I've yet to see episode 3 cos I'm sticking with the terrestrial broadcasts. If you want to talk about further eps then be considerate and take them to the spoiler thread.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 17, 2005)

OK so now I feel I can reveal somthing an experienced LOST viewer will notice. Hair. LOST has even more interesting Hair than the OC ( I only watch the OC to monitor the marvellously expressive character driven hair styles , a play within a play if you like). Notice if you will how the islanders have srcraggly[sic] 'ive been on a island for several days' hair. And when they are in flashback mode the hair in question is ALSO very similar to 'ive been on a island for several days' hair despite the fact they havn't. Whats all that about eh? eh? I confidently predict 'LOST' hair to become the new fashion (or not). SPOILER: the aussie chick starts to cut thier hair around episode 15 or so <--- highlight if you wil...


----------



## Waterfall (Aug 17, 2005)

Another good episode tonight, even if the golden sunlit dog reuniting scene made me want to vom. That guy cannot be anything other than a creepy paedo after seeing the last shot...


----------



## Cadmus (Aug 17, 2005)

Waterfall said:
			
		

> That guy cannot be anything other than a creepy paedo after seeing the last shot...


No spoilers!!


----------



## on_the_fly (Aug 18, 2005)

Saw an episode...looked shite


----------



## AllStarMe (Aug 18, 2005)

Waterfall said:
			
		

> Another good episode tonight, even if the golden sunlit dog reuniting scene made me want to vom. That guy cannot be anything other than a creepy paedo after seeing the last shot...


Aww I liked that bit, but then Im a silly old sentimental tit at times! All the other "nice" bits at the end were a bit silly though!


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 18, 2005)

It wasn't as good as the first two episodes - no mystery or weird goings on.  But I suppose they do have to spread it out over 25 episodes.

Was it me or was there more ad breaks than usual?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Aug 18, 2005)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> Was it me or was there more ad breaks than usual?


yes, but then notice the time - it was just under an hour long - the others were 45 mins each (obviously an hour and a half pilot episode split into 2).


----------



## girasol (Aug 18, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> All revealed about that characters secret.. Try to keep up :rollesyes:


(Don't you attempt to roll your esyes at me Mr. Nate!   )

Episode 4 was great!  Especially the ending, how cool was that?! 

The music bit with the dog and the boy and a general look at people interacting looked like an add for life insurance...


----------



## Balbi (Aug 18, 2005)

some absolute cunt on another boards has just spoilered pretty much the whole series without labelling it as a spoiler, he dropped it right in the middle of the unspoilered thread.


----------



## belboid (Aug 18, 2005)

well, missed the first two, but saw this one last night.

kinda pish really, dont see what the fuss is about.  tho that bloke failing to kill that other bloke was quite amusing.

the doctors a wanker, and the funny 'paedo' bloke is actually an ancient mystic who has brought them altogether to atone for their sins.


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 18, 2005)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> yes, but then notice the time - it was just under an hour long - the others were 45 mins each (obviously an hour and a half pilot episode split into 2).



I meant compared to other programmes on TV.  Though it was in the listings from 10pm till 11:05!  An extra five minutes of ads?


----------



## girasol (Aug 18, 2005)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> some absolute cunt on another boards has just spoilered pretty much the whole series without labelling it as a spoiler, he dropped it right in the middle of the unspoilered thread.



Ban!!!!


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 18, 2005)

belboid said:
			
		

> kinda pish really, dont see what the fuss is about.



Well the first two episodes were really good as there is a "monster" in the jungle, they shot a polar bear and a there was a strange 16 year old distress signal from somewhere on the island.

Last nights episode had no strange goings on.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 18, 2005)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> Ban!!!!



It's a local board, lynching in order


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 18, 2005)

Not that many on here would, but don't read today's Sun.  There is a massive spoiler and picture according to someone in my office (who kindly didn't tell me what it is)


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Aug 18, 2005)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> I meant compared to other programmes on TV.  Though it was in the listings from 10pm till 11:05!  An extra five minutes of ads?


OK, I wouldn't agree with you on that one.

Maybe you were just getting more irritated by them!


----------



## Sorry. (Aug 18, 2005)

still not impressed. Still watching though  The doctor is a twat for not forcing the fugitive to say why she was on the run, and if I were the fatman I'd be saying "oh, heeell no - you find out what that crazy bitch did!" In fact he should of asked the bloody US Marshall 'cause she'll only lie. What if she was convicted of a series of bloody beach murders and she just goes homicidal in the presence of sand, eh? What then?


----------



## Balbi (Aug 18, 2005)

FFS, the thread on the other forum has now been completely spoilerfied by cunts who think that everyone has seen episode 4.

 im sticking with this thread


----------



## Balbi (Aug 18, 2005)

I think out of all of them, Locke has the most twist potential. He's very calm.

Then again, the Korean couple are


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Aug 18, 2005)

Sorry. said:
			
		

> still not impressed. Still watching though  The doctor is a twat for not forcing the fugitive to say why she was on the run, and if I were the fatman I'd be saying "oh, heeell no - you find out what that crazy bitch did!" In fact he should of asked the bloody US Marshall 'cause she'll only lie. What if she was convicted of a series of bloody beach murders and she just goes homicidal in the presence of sand, eh? What then?



then she'd have to suffocate one of the unlucky islanders with sand while they were sleeping?  she wouldn't be able to help it, she's a sand induced mentalist!


----------



## Sorry. (Aug 18, 2005)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> then she'd have to suffocate one of the unlucky islanders with sand while they were sleeping?  she wouldn't be able to help it, she's a sand induced mentalist!



probably the fatman, then how would doctor save-everybody feel!


----------



## hektik (Aug 19, 2005)

so who do i have to pm/bribe/ whatever to get the downloads on dvd.

i dont have the patience to wait 26 weeks to find out what happens.


----------



## marshall (Aug 19, 2005)

You're going to be none (well, not much) the wiser even when you do watch all 24 episodes...

In fact, more questions than answers...


----------



## andy2002 (Aug 19, 2005)

marshall said:
			
		

> You're going to be none (well, not much) the wiser even when you do watch all 24 episodes...
> 
> In fact, more questions than answers...



I've been avoiding spoilers but what you say doesn't surprise me in the slightest. The first few episodes set the tone, I think, give a little bit away but not very much. I suspect this series is going to become as slow, frustrating and ultimately annoying as Desperate Housewives did.


----------



## Skim (Aug 19, 2005)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> I think out of all of them, Locke has the most twist potential. He's very calm.




Locke's my favourite character so far.

I'm enjoying all the twists and turns of the plot, but the dialogue is utterly dull and one-dimensional, as flat as a pancake. If Lost could offer some deeper character development and something more gripping than neat one-liners then it would be so much more interesting.

Still, I'm sticking with it for now.


----------



## pinkychukkles (Aug 19, 2005)

hektik said:
			
		

> so who do i have to pm/bribe/ whatever to get the downloads on dvd.


pssst! My dvd copies are floating about, speak to Agent Sparrow  the red cow flies tonight etc etc


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 19, 2005)

marshall said:
			
		

> You're going to be none (well, not much) the wiser even when you do watch all 24 episodes...
> 
> In fact, more questions than answers...



Hey, it's JJ Abrhams - what did you expect? Plot resolution?


----------



## girasol (Aug 19, 2005)

Skim said:
			
		

> Locke's my favourite character so far.
> 
> I'm enjoying all the twists and turns of the plot, but the dialogue is utterly dull and one-dimensional, as flat as a pancake. If Lost could offer some deeper character development and something more gripping than neat one-liners then it would be so much more interesting.
> 
> Still, I'm sticking with it for now.



Yep, it's definetely not character based, although it tries desperately to be...  I like the character's stories though, that's what keeps me interested, despite the one-dimensional acting...

I like the soundtrack too, in fact, I think it's the best actor in Lost!


----------



## girasol (Aug 19, 2005)

marshall said:
			
		

> You're going to be none (well, not much) the wiser even when you do watch all 24 episodes...
> 
> In fact, more questions than answers...



Are they going to drag this on and on forever, like the X-files and 24?

Don't they understand that it gets boring after a while???


----------



## pinkychukkles (Aug 19, 2005)

Yes, I hope not. X-Files definitely went on for too many seasons. Although to be fair there were some great self-contained episodes within the different series, but what kept you watching was the tantalising prospect of Mulder finding *THE TRUTH* that was out there...and unfortunately by the time the end of the series came around I had long since not bothered to watch it regularly if at all.

Y'see once it becomes sucessful then huge budgets involving advertising, stars wages come into affect that create a gravy train that people want to ride irrespective of whether storyline deserves it or not. I hope that doesn't happen with Lost.


----------



## Belushi (Aug 19, 2005)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> Are they going to drag this on and on forever, like the X-files and 24?
> 
> Don't they understand that it gets boring after a while???



Innit, 24 in particular has got ridiculos.


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 19, 2005)

I dunno - I'm watching S4 at the moment (just up to Jack rescuing Heller and daughter inna full on silent snake stylee, complete with silenced pistol ) and it's just as tense and entertaining as the previous three.

Would be nice if they moved them out of LA tho.


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 19, 2005)

pinkychukkles said:
			
		

> Yes, I hope not. X-Files definitely went on for too many seasons. Although to be fair there were some great self-contained episodes within the different series, but what kept you watching was the tantalising prospect of Mulder finding *THE TRUTH* that was out there...and unfortunately by the time the end of the series came around I had long since not bothered to watch it regularly if at all.



The X-Files was different in that "The Truth" was a running storyline in the background.  You could watch Season 2 episode 5 or season 4 episode 9 and still keep up, as mostly it was self-contained episodes.

The whole point of Lost is to find out what is going on.  There are no self-contained episodes.


----------



## girasol (Aug 19, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> I dunno - I'm watching S4 at the moment (just up to Jack rescuing Heller and daughter inna full on silent snake stylee, complete with silenced pistol ) and it's just as tense and entertaining as the previous three.
> 
> Would be nice if they moved them out of LA tho.



He's still rescuing his daughter???    

I stopped watching after series one...


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 19, 2005)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> He's still rescuing his daughter???
> 
> I stopped watching after series one...



No, the Secretary of Defence Heller's daughter, who also happens to be Jack's new squeeze.

*SPOILER!!!!!!!!*

Kim left after Jack chopped her bfs arm off at the end of S3


----------



## Balbi (Aug 21, 2005)

bump! e.4 walkabout is on e4 in just over a half hour


----------



## the B (Aug 22, 2005)

I now have episodes 1-25... 26 to come eventually when I can be bothered...


----------



## silentNate (Aug 22, 2005)

the B said:
			
		

> I now have episodes 1-25... 26 to come eventually when I can be bothered...


 How come? You slagged it last time we met


----------



## the B (Aug 22, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> How come? You slagged it last time we met



It has bad and good bits to it. I need something to do on the tube into work... especially something that will piss people off as I play episode 14 or something and only episode 6 has been on telly.


----------



## Andy the Don (Aug 22, 2005)

Anyone noticed Jack Shepherds tattoo on his left deltoid (upper arm). It shows a compass bearing together with some oriental writing & an unidentified image..

Important, I think it may be..


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 22, 2005)

on episode 22 now.. how many are there in series 1? Thought there was only 25 but the B mentions 26?!


----------



## golightly (Aug 22, 2005)

I saw LOST for the first time last night.  I was largely unimpressed.  It's clever and very self-knowing but, in my eyes, that does not mean that it's any good.  It's so obvious that someone has checked all the right boxes on a list, which I found intensely annoying.  And that fugitive woman practicing different facial expressions for a whole minute after the doctor said he was going to save the guy's life was just laughable, and not in an amusing way.  I know someone will come back to me and say that was the whole point, but as I said before clever does not equate to good.


----------



## liberty (Aug 22, 2005)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> on episode 22 now.. how many are there in series 1? Thought there was only 25 but the B mentions 26?!



Theres 24 in total.. I've just watched 6 but we cannot find 7 to download.. Terrible acting but I love it


----------



## the B (Aug 22, 2005)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> on episode 22 now.. how many are there in series 1? Thought there was only 25 but the B mentions 26?!



Was told it was 26. Might be wrong.


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Aug 22, 2005)

the B said:
			
		

> I now have episodes 1-25... 26 to come eventually when I can be bothered...


  I thought Episode 25 was the end of season one.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 24, 2005)

Just watched 25 (the last episode, comes in a double part with 24) - shiiiiiiit it's gonna be a long wait for series 2.. although it's only a couple of weeks innit?


----------



## jodal (Aug 24, 2005)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Just watched 25 (the last episode, comes in a double part with 24) - shiiiiiiit it's gonna be a long wait for series 2.. although it's only a couple of weeks innit?


 It's a bit weird but I think that episode 24-25 in the uk is basically 24-25-26 in the US. The new season starts on episode 27 so there must be 26 episodes. Its all a bit confusing but the good news is that the new series starts in America on: 21/9/05. 
I for one cant wait.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 24, 2005)

ITS ON TONIGHT!!!!!!!!


*jumps up n down*   


Eerrm....as you were....


----------



## Bonfirelight (Aug 24, 2005)

which episode is on tonight? i think i've missed a few 

last one i saw was the one where the Marshall was put out of his misery in the tent (episode 3?)
is tonights episode 4?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 24, 2005)

jodal said:
			
		

> It's a bit weird but I think that episode 24-25 in the uk is basically 24-25-26 in the US. The new season starts on episode 27 so there must be 26 episodes. Its all a bit confusing but the good news is that the new series starts in America on: 21/9/05.
> I for one cant wait.



cor blimey, that is all rather confusing. especially as I've been downloading US episodes, and they label it 24 and 25, not 25, 25, 26.

maybe there's a preview episode or something that's 26?


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 24, 2005)

I believe tonights is 5


----------



## madzone (Aug 24, 2005)

I though tonight was 4


----------



## girasol (Aug 24, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> I though tonight was 4



It's 4 on Channel 4, but 5 on E4...  Episode 4 is great, I might watch it for the 3rd time tonight!


----------



## Bonfirelight (Aug 24, 2005)

good stuff.
though if i miss it tonight will it be on again? e4 on sunday perhaps?


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 24, 2005)

Episode 4>? oohhh ok  soz   
I dont care anyway! As long as its onnnnnnnnnn.


----------



## liberty (Aug 24, 2005)

I need episode 7.....


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 24, 2005)

jodal said:
			
		

> 24 was no doubt a ground-breaking tv series which was absolutely brilliant and fresh when it first came out. However, during the third series I just gave up on it because it became far too formulaic and predictable, for my taste. Bauer became a superhero as opposed to a character.
> 
> Now, Lost have got the potential to go down the same route, I hope that it doesnt, and if it does then I will probably leave that too.
> 
> ...




you have seen the latest 24 then... 

....

lost is pants thus far nice charachter introductions but wait a minute 4 episodes in and where the bloody plot ffs i find that as i'm bieng introduced to the charcherters one per episode and havign e4 get to watch a great deal of this stuff back to back it's yet to stack up...


----------



## jodal (Aug 24, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> you have seen the latest 24 then...


 I havent actually but now i dont have to.


----------



## the B (Aug 24, 2005)

Right, I have watched most of the first season now... getting through them... it gets better, the plot connects up a bit more... the background stories to the characters is rather grizzly and stuff which is all the more interesting.


----------



## girasol (Aug 24, 2005)

the B said:
			
		

> Right, I have watched most of the first season now... getting through them... it gets better, the plot connects up a bit more... the background stories to the characters is rather grizzly and stuff which is all the more interesting.



Good to know I'm not wasting my time (at least not with the first season), episode 4 really hooked me and I really think it's the soundtrack that makes it so good!  It's very well done.


----------



## liberty (Aug 24, 2005)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> Good to know I'm not wasting my time (at least not with the first season), episode 4 really hooked me and I really think it's the soundtrack that makes it so good!  It's very well done.



Maybe we could have a lost weekend


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Aug 24, 2005)

liberty said:
			
		

> Maybe we could have a lost weekend



You've never drank everclear and gatorade, have you?


----------



## Pie 1 (Aug 24, 2005)

Yuwipi Woman said:
			
		

> You've never drank everclear and gatorade, have you?



Yes.


----------



## liberty (Aug 24, 2005)

Yuwipi Woman said:
			
		

> You've never drank everclear and gatorade, have you?



No


----------



## girasol (Aug 24, 2005)

liberty said:
			
		

> Maybe we could have a lost weekend



I think I've had that already, last weekend!    

Need to find someone who has the whole series!  Volunteers?


----------



## liberty (Aug 24, 2005)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> I think I've had that already, last weekend!
> 
> Need to find someone who has the whole series!  Volunteers?



We may have them all tonight but def by the weekend .. Or just blag Mr filter


----------



## girasol (Aug 24, 2005)

Michael Giacchino, he's the one responsible for the rather outstading soundtrack in Lost... I just found out!


----------



## liberty (Aug 24, 2005)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> Michael Giacchino, he's the one responsible for the rather outstading soundtrack in Lost... I just found out!



You learn somthing everyday


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 25, 2005)

I can't decide wether to download the rest or not. 

On the plus side i wont have to wait for fuck knows how long to see it all but then my wednesdays will be duller.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 25, 2005)

jodal said:
			
		

> I havent actually but now i dont have to.


it's cool acutally they have to kill jack inthe end cos he turns out to be a lizard; david icke makes a guest appearence an' all it's the old 4th series rejig to keep you on your toes... kinda thing really, it's a bit apologist for the whole usa forgein policy but the whole lizard thing keeps you guessing through out....


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 25, 2005)

the B said:
			
		

> Right, I have watched most of the first season now... getting through them... it gets better, the plot connects up a bit more... the background stories to the characters is rather grizzly and stuff which is all the more interesting.




if tonights 5th was anythign to go by i think i'm not bothering any more, i'm not connecting to the characters becuase there is no plot 5 episodes ina nd tadah we are already in set formularic pattern of here's charchter they seem strong/rough/tough/mysterious/evil/mad/dangerous/drug addled/iinsert standard us sterotype in here... they have a backgorund here it is this is why they are sad/mad/bitter/angery/aren't people neat/isn't it swell how we can all get along/i'd like to buy the world a coke...

mean time the plot is being discarded for this dreadfully dull fucking drawn out  flash back memories of the surviours and how they ended up on the plane... 

It's begining to dawn on me that the only thing lost in this big pile of twaddle is the concept of good stroy telling, even stanilavski would turn in his grave over this, berkoff at least wrote good charchter concepts which allowed the charchters to develop.... one dimensional emporers new clothes tv... 

say it with me ... the king is nekkid...


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 25, 2005)

Is it just me or has nothing whatsoever happened yet?! No wonder it goes on for 20 odd episodes!!!


----------



## madzone (Aug 25, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> if tonights 5th was anythign to go by i think i'm not bothering any more, i'm not connecting to the characters becuase there is no plot 5 episodes ina nd tadah we are already in set formularic pattern of here's charchter they seem strong/rough/tough/mysterious/evil/mad/dangerous/drug addled/iinsert standard us sterotype in here... they have a backgorund here it is this is why they are sad/mad/bitter/angery/aren't people neat/isn't it swell how we can all get along/i'd like to buy the world a coke...
> 
> mean time the plot is being discarded for this dreadfully dull fucking drawn out  flash back memories of the surviours and how they ended up on the plane...
> 
> ...



Normal service is resumed, I disagree with you 

Berkoff? Stanislavski? It's a channel 4 soapy drama ffs. What's your motivation dahling?


----------



## marshall (Aug 25, 2005)

Do you think there's any significance in Locke (Lost) having the same name as the famous 19th century philospher...when you consider what the original believed? And that all the survivors are now, effectively, starting from scratch...

...or is it all a bit early in the morning for this?


'Locke was an empiricist, viz., all knowledge comes to us through experience. "No man's knowledge here can go beyond his experience." There is no such thing as innate ideas; there is no such thing as moral precepts; we are born with an empty mind, with a soft tablet (tabula rasa) ready to be writ upon by experimental impressions. Beginning blank, the human mind acquires knowledge through the use of the five senses and a process of reflection. Not only has Locke's empiricism been a dominant tradition in British philosophy, but it has been a doctrine which with its method, experimental science, has brought on scientific discoveries ever since, scientific discoveries on which our modern world now depends.'


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 25, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Is it just me or has nothing whatsoever happened yet?! No wonder it goes on for 20 odd episodes!!!



No they have killed a polar bear ( and then never mentioned it again ) . 

The characters don't have any depth and it's too busy trying to be mysterious to have any tention about the thing in the jungle . At the moment I don't actually care what the "thing" is because they haven't built it up very well and there is no mention or obvious emotinal response about it from the survivors so it's just a mild curiosity ! Very poor plot progression and weak charatcerisation so far IMO !


----------



## exosculate (Aug 25, 2005)

This prog is rubbish. For ridiculous 'make-up' alone. Horrible worst type Americana trash.


----------



## girasol (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm going with the theory that they went through some portal and are now in an alien planet, it's the one that appeals to me the most...  Or, perhaps they are all part of an experiment, or maybe both: an alien experiment...

(none of those are spoilers by the way, just pure speculation)


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Aug 25, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> I can't decide wether to download the rest or not.


  Do it.


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 25, 2005)

I got very drunk and passed out before it started.  I am fuming.  Does anyone know when it's repeated on C4 or E4?


----------



## liberty (Aug 25, 2005)

Just downloaded 6,7,8, and 9


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 25, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Normal service is resumed, I disagree with you
> 
> Berkoff? Stanislavski? It's a channel 4 soapy drama ffs. What's your motivation dahling?




YES DEAR....  <pat's madzone on the head>

LET YOU NEAR THE PC AGAIN HAVE THEY.... <you have to shout she's deaf and a bit lala see>

it's acting and as such all acting comes from one of two points either stanislavski or checkov... see so it's trying to be all charcter based but acutally is failing becuase they draw it out to long ... 

it's dull as ditchwater my guess is that those such as yourself who enjoy it have some sort of adhd which means they cannot concetrait or remember that the same plotlines are  bieng reused episode after episode....  

at this rate the first 24 hours of the series will be taken up introducing each and very one of the 48 surviors with out them ever leaving the dam beach building decent shelter water colllection points ect


----------



## exosculate (Aug 25, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> YES DEAR....  <pat's madzone on the head>
> 
> LET YOU NEAR THE PC AGAIN HAVE THEY.... <you have to shout she's deaf and a bit lala see>
> 
> ...




I'm glad others see this for the shite that it is.


----------



## madzone (Aug 25, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> YES DEAR....  <pat's madzone on the head>
> 
> LET YOU NEAR THE PC AGAIN HAVE THEY.... <you have to shout she's deaf and a bit lala see>
> 
> it's acting and as such all acting comes from one of two points either stanislavski or checkov... ....




Firstly I think you need to point out that you mean Michael Chekhov and not Anton, Secondly not all acting is either Stanislavski or Chekhov oreintated. There are many other 'schools'. But still, it's a tv show, no different to eastenders or corrie - discussing the merits of method acting v Chekhovian tecnique (which is basically pinched from stanislavski anyway) has no place in the discussion of such pap.


----------



## madzone (Aug 25, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I'm glad others see this for the shite that it is.


What's on at the moment that isn't shite though? I like Lost because it's easy going, has enough of a twist to keep the addled 10pm brain vaguely interested and isn't intellectually challenging. IMO it doesn't pretend to be anything other than shiny magpie TV.


----------



## girasol (Aug 25, 2005)

Time for a cheesy pic:







Madzone, you're pure class!  

(Have I mentioned the great soundtrack yet?   )


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 25, 2005)

this is what I hate about this place sometimes.. sneering, backbiting, superior shit  

if you don't like it, fair enough, but don't try and make out it's 'cos you're better than the great unwashed for fucks sake.. 

as far as I'm concerned it's excellent TV, mindless, full of suspense, and very addictive. if that means I must have adhd then so be it.

what a load of cock


----------



## girasol (Aug 25, 2005)

It's good like E.R. was at first, but even better.  I remember I couldn't get enough of E.R. when it first came out - but it got boring after the 300th series...   

I really really hope they don't make the same mistake here, hopefully they'll have watched 'The Office', 'Fawlty Towers' and realise that a couple of seasons is usually enough.  I hope they dont' get greedy.

Oh, dear, I think I made a very similar post at the start of the thread...


----------



## marshall (Aug 25, 2005)

Well said, CF!


----------



## liberty (Aug 25, 2005)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> this is what I hate about this place sometimes.. sneering, backbiting, superior shit
> 
> if you don't like it, fair enough, but don't try and make out it's 'cos you're better than the great unwashed for fucks sake..
> 
> ...



I like it


----------



## exosculate (Aug 25, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> What's on at the moment that isn't shite though? I like Lost because it's easy going, has enough of a twist to keep the addled 10pm brain vaguely interested and isn't intellectually challenging. IMO it doesn't pretend to be anything other than shiny magpie TV.



We live in a land of mediocrity. Watch it as entertainment fine. But it isn't clever on any level. And the hype suggesting it is - is more than a bit annoying. And the hype really does suggest its something more than plastic fantastic.

I cant take a prog seriously on any level where one of the main characters has the most perfect two parallel line injury on his cheek that one has ever seen in ones life. Its really asking to be laughed at. Suspense can never follow such appalling inattention to detail.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 25, 2005)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> this is what I hate about this place sometimes.. sneering, backbiting, superior shit
> 
> if you don't like it, fair enough, but don't try and make out it's 'cos you're better than the great unwashed for fucks sake..
> 
> ...




And others disagree and thats reasonable too - especially as it has had the spin doctors out hyping it to fuck.


----------



## madzone (Aug 25, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> We live in a land of mediocrity. Watch it as entertainment fine. But it isn't clever on any level. And the hype suggesting it is - is more than a bit annoying. And the hype really does suggest its something more than plastic fantastic.
> 
> I cant take a prog seriously on any level where one of the main characters has the most perfect two parallel line injury on his cheek that one has ever seen in ones life. Its really asking to be laughed at. Suspense can never follow such appalling inattention to detail.


I must have missed the hype. I agree about the make up but I'm quite good at suspending my disbelief


----------



## exosculate (Aug 25, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> I must have missed the hype. I agree about the make up but I'm quite good at suspending my disbelief




You missed the hype, you're so outer circle.


----------



## madzone (Aug 25, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> You missed the hype, you're so outer circle.


Good innit?


----------



## exosculate (Aug 25, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Good innit?




You'll be getting selected for focus groups next!


----------



## madzone (Aug 25, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> You'll be getting selected for focus groups next!


It gets me out of the house


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 25, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> And others disagree and thats reasonable too - especially as it has had the spin doctors out hyping it to fuck.



it's not the disagreement I have a problem with, that's more than fair enough, it was more the condescending tone of some of the people who didn't like it.


----------



## madzone (Aug 25, 2005)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> it's not the disagreement I have a problem with, that's more than fair enough, it was more the condescending tone of some of the people who didn't like it.


Here here (?)

Hear hear (?)

Hair Bears (?)

What he said.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 25, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Here here (?)
> 
> Hear hear (?)
> 
> ...




Which answer should I put on the returns form to the Prime Ministers press office?


----------



## exosculate (Aug 25, 2005)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> it's not the disagreement I have a problem with, that's more than fair enough, it was more the condescending tone of some of the people who didn't like it.




hairynuff


----------



## madzone (Aug 25, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Which answer should I put on the returns form to the Prime Ministers press office?


'Tony Blair, you're a right cunt you are'


----------



## exosculate (Aug 25, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> 'Tony Blair, you're a right cunt you are'




I'll put you down as a swing voter then.


----------



## Echo Base (Aug 25, 2005)

I have held out long enough. I think im going to read the spoilers thread. I cant help it....


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 25, 2005)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> I'm going with the theory that they went through some portal and are now in an alien planet, it's the one that appeals to me the most...  Or, perhaps they are all part of an experiment, or maybe both: an alien experiment...
> 
> (none of those are spoilers by the way, just pure speculation)


Yea and the thing in the jungle is really a langolier!


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Aug 25, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Yea and the thing in the jungle is really a langolier!



That's the best theory yet.


----------



## Santino (Aug 25, 2005)

I like the 'stranded in Purgatory after a fatal plane crash' theory. The 'survivors' are those with crimes that they have to pay for, or unresolved issues to deal with (usually via the medium of being told an inspiring anecdote by another character). The Purgatory theory sounds far-fetched at the moment, but it's just the kind of disappointing ending that generally ruins intriguing series (see The Prisoner and The X-Files).


----------



## greenman (Aug 25, 2005)

I loved the Prisoner.  Bet it would have some of the cynics and control fetishists on here gnawing the carpet.  As indeed it did on its first and subsequent showings  
Be seeing you...


----------



## easy g (Aug 25, 2005)

i was d/l it (Lolly has missed the first few episodes) and now our landline is fucked so no net connection, had only got 50% or so of the data so can't watch it and can't finish it 
...and we're moving next week so no net connection for at leat another 3-4 weeks


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 25, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> i was d/l it (Lolly has missed the first few episodes) and now our landline is fucked so no net connection, had only got 50% or so of the data so can't watch it and can't finish it
> ...and we're moving next week so no net connection for at leat another 3-4 weeks



maybe some kind soul can burn you a couple of DVD's with all the episodes on? I would, but have no DVD writer


----------



## easy g (Aug 25, 2005)

ta anyway chief


----------



## Echo Beach (Aug 25, 2005)

I thought last nights episode was fab 

As for what the thingy on the island is, well I haven't read the spoilers nor am I going to, but the production company is called 'Bad Robot' and the animation at the end of the credits has one running around a jungle ....

A clue perhaps?


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 25, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> I thought last nights episode was fab
> 
> As for what the thingy on the island is, well I haven't read the spoilers nor am I going to, but the production company is called 'Bad Robot' and the animation at the end of the credits has one running around a jungle ....
> 
> A clue perhaps?



Animated beastie? Wild boars and polar bears? Jumanji type-stuff?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 26, 2005)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> this is what I hate about this place sometimes.. sneering, backbiting, superior shit
> 
> if you don't like it, fair enough, but don't try and make out it's 'cos you're better than the great unwashed for fucks sake..
> 
> ...



tsk dear me mr flirter, somebody trod on your cok ...

try not to take things so personally one is entitled to an opinion having wacthed the subject matter and decided that it doesn't ring any bells one is also entitled to express their view point as they see fit ...

it has little to do with this place and far more to your own interpretation of people who disagree with you... 

somethign that is becoming increasingly common from your quarter, you snippy melodramic ponce...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 26, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> tsk dear me mr flirter, somebody trod on your cok ...
> 
> try not to take things so personally one is entitled to an opinion having wacthed the subject matter and decided that it doesn't ring any bells one is also entitled to express their view point as they see fit ...
> 
> ...



I'd rather be a snippy melodramatic ponce than arrogant and condescending  

You've never been one to mince words, so why should I?


----------



## liberty (Aug 26, 2005)

Now now ladies


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 26, 2005)

s'alright lib he's on his period


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 26, 2005)

liberty said:
			
		

> Now now ladies



he started it months ago by calling me arrogant and miserable


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 26, 2005)

On  episode 4 Locke was in a wheelchair in his flashback. Of going on his dream trip they would not let him on the coach.

Then when he wake up ( come too ) after plane crash he could move his toes.  

er   is there more to on this ? or did I miss something ?
*
Was thinking but not typing * 

yes he could Walk after plane crash but not before  

I like Locke he likes knives


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 26, 2005)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> On  episode 4 Locke was in a wheelchair in his flashback. Of going on his dream trip they would not let him on the coach.
> 
> Then when he wake up ( come too ) after plane crash he could move his toes.
> 
> er   is there more to on this ? or did I miss something ?



nope, you didn't miss anything, he could walk after the crash, hence the whole wiggling his toes thing.
mind.
his legs would be well weak though, would take ages to walk, but nevermind.


----------



## Echo Beach (Aug 26, 2005)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> On  episode 4 Locke was in a wheelchair in his flashback. Of going on his dream trip they would not let him on the coach.
> 
> Then when he wake up ( come too ) after plane crash he could move his toes.
> 
> er   is there more to on this ? or did I miss something ?



No, you haven't missed anything. But it does explain why he said what had happened was "a miracle" in an earlier episode. 

What everyone should be asking is a) how come the monster thingy didn't kill him, and b) why he hasn't told anyone what he saw. Oooooooh the intrigue!


----------



## g force (Aug 26, 2005)

It's done to create intrigue - everyone else has lost something, but for Locke, the crash has actually given him something back.

You'll notice he didn't explain that the Boar was killed by the monster and not him....although all his staring into the middle distance is a bit shit.


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 26, 2005)

> You'll notice he didn't explain that the Boar was killed by the monster and not him


 how you know this. they call him the carnail<?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 26, 2005)

locke is wicked, I wish he was my uncle.

sawyer is my favourite though, despite his weird fat but thin body.


----------



## silentNate (Aug 26, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> i was d/l it (Lolly has missed the first few episodes) and now our landline is fucked so no net connection, had only got 50% or so of the data so can't watch it and can't finish it
> ...and we're moving next week so no net connection for at leat another 3-4 weeks


 I'll do you a copy if you want. just PM


----------



## liberty (Sep 10, 2005)

Just watched the last episode of Lost Arrrggghhhhhhh


----------



## Termite Man (Sep 10, 2005)

liberty said:
			
		

> Just watched the last episode of Lost Arrrggghhhhhhh




Where did you download from again ! Oic told me but I forgot


----------



## the B (Sep 10, 2005)

liberty said:
			
		

> Just watched the last episode of Lost Arrrggghhhhhhh



Feels a bit rushed doesn't it? 

But lots of


----------



## easy g (Sep 11, 2005)

I gots it...

got it from PirateBay

new season starts 21st


----------



## silentNate (Sep 11, 2005)

Epona watched eight episodes in one day 
Currently on episode thirteen and I have to say whilst it gets sillier it also gets more enjoyable


----------



## easy g (Sep 11, 2005)

we watched the series in 3 days I think, maybe 4 (whilst we were supposed to be packing to move )


----------



## liberty (Sep 11, 2005)

Savage Henry said:
			
		

> Where did you download from again ! Oic told me but I forgot



Oicur0t found it on Bittorrent on www.isohunt.com 

Just search for lost


----------



## liberty (Sep 11, 2005)

the B said:
			
		

> Feels a bit rushed doesn't it?
> 
> But lots of



My palms were sweating right at the end bit....


----------



## alco (Sep 11, 2005)

Just ordered season 1 from the US, £30 delivered, so won't be reading this thread yet ...


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm so addicted to this. It's killing me having to wait a week between episodes.


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 12, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> I'm so addicted to this. It's killing me having to wait a week between episodes.


I dont think its having quite the same effect on me. I can certainly see a potential for it to be addictive but at the same time that depends on what happens on the Island, not on people's flash backs. I just get the impression the flashbacks are irrelevent to the _actual_ story on the Island. Nothing much happens each week re the goings on on the Island. The flash backs just seem to be a kind of stocking filler between the slow pace of events on the Island. At the start, our attention was drawn to monsters etc, but they seem to have taken a back burner for the moment while we 'get to know the characters'. Fair enuf thats important but I'm really not getting the sense of cliff hangers like I did with other programmes of a similar reputation (24, Desparate Housewives, etc) I'm sure it will get better eventually and perhaps the reason it seems to be such slow paced is cos there are so many episodes in which they are really gonna develop the story?


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Sep 12, 2005)

There is a lot of ground to cover and the flashbacks aren't necessarily so linear.  Discussing these things always ends up in spoiler dominion so we'll leave it at that.


----------



## silentNate (Sep 12, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> I dont think its having quite the same effect on me. I can certainly see a potential for it to be addictive but at the same time that depends on what happens on the Island, not on people's flash backs. I just get the impression the flashbacks are irrelevent to the _actual_ story on the Island. Nothing much happens each week re the goings on on the Island. The flash backs just seem to be a kind of stocking filler between the slow pace of events on the Island. At the start, our attention was drawn to monsters etc, but they seem to have taken a back burner for the moment while we 'get to know the characters'. Fair enuf thats important but I'm really not getting the sense of cliff hangers like I did with other programmes of a similar reputation (24, Desparate Housewives, etc) I'm sure it will get better eventually and perhaps the reason it seems to be such slow paced is cos there are so many episodes in which they are really gonna develop the story?


 Some of the backstories are used to explain characters behaviour and some of them to point characters towards useful skills they have which would help them adapt to the island...
As the season continues the cliff hangers get more and more ridiculous and awesome- definately worth sticking with even though I'm often torn between groaning and cheering


----------



## the B (Sep 12, 2005)

By the end of season one, you get some fantastically silly moments though... some of which are very funny for being so daft.


----------



## Echo Beach (Sep 13, 2005)

I am still loving this and no intricate critiques of the acting by naysayers will convince me otherwise.


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 13, 2005)

<<<addicted too and I hear ya ihb!


----------

